# A motorhome virgins tale



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today I finally had the pleasure of picking up my own first motorhome - I'm no longer a complete motorhome virgin!  

And ofcourse I'm spending the night in my new home! :lol: 

After the dealer and I was finished it was to late to drive back home. Fortunately. :wink: I did bring a suitcase with bedsheets and other neccesities. Not that I belive I'll be going to bed anytime soon. 

Now at last I have time to get the computer online. I have found a parking lot outside a shopping centre and have eaten my first MH meal. I heated some chicken nuggets in the vans oven.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations  

It's a great feeling, like having your own mobile den. Hope you're not too excited to get some shut-eye, enjoy your new home. :wink:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Ooh how exciting! Enjoy the rest of your evening (and the rest of the night if you're too excited to sleep much!)

It will be a great feeling when you wake up tomorrow, the first day of a new motorhoming life.

Enjoy yourself  

Catz


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Brilliant Christine hoe you have a good first night, and welcome to the wonderful world that is motor-homing.

Stewart


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Wonderful! The very thought makes my toes curl.
WARNING! the mornings have been known to be chilly!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif
Enjoy all!
Alan


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you guys! 

I did stop before dark. It's challenging enough to drive this wide van in daylight. And tomorrow I get to drive trough my first tunnel - under the sea no less - and take my first ferry. A steep learning curve this. 8O 

I have already started to see things I want to do with the MH. So perhaps I should make a list?

* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed?
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee.
* I will need some snow chains. Long winters here up north.
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, you've certainly got straight on with it! You're starting as you mean to carry on, I assume.

Have a great time.


Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome and hope you had a cosy night. We always sleep better in the van than at home but we've been doing it a long time so this might not be true for your first night.

Put a smoke alarm and a carbon monoxide detector alarm on your list. Make sure they are both for caravan/motorhome use and fitted as per instructions ( ie in the right place to be useful.)

Safe journey today,

G


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Well done Christine, go girl go


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one Christine, do h ope you had a undisturbed sleep, and that your trip through the tunnel was uneventful.

Just remember, motorhoming is fun not a dredge

Welcome

Jenny


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Delighted for you Christine, enjoy, the best is yet to come.

Sue


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words!  


Grizzly - a good alarm system is on top of my list! One that can detect various gases and also smoke.

Jennifer - it's not a dredge - it's a van full of fun. But also a lot to learn. :wink: 

Both the tunnel and the ferry went well. I did remember to close the gas systems before entering the ferry. And spent the 30 minutes crossing having lunch in my MH. If anyone saw me I wonder what they were thinking since I sat there with a big grin on my face.  

Now the MH is parked, the heating is set on low. From gas since I need a long cable. Or remodel the garden so that the MH can be parked closer. Hmm..

I have also had the pleasure of emtying my first toilet cassette. :wink:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

And just now my brother called. My niece and nephew aged 9 and 12 are very exited and managed to persuade their dad into driving here so that they can test sleep my MH. And they live a 3 hour drive away. 8O 

I would have slept in the MH anyway and my favourite niece and nephew visiting is a great bonus.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

And sleep we did - until half nine or so. Probably all intoxicated by the new car smell. Last night all the buttons in the car was pushed atleast once. Auntie had to lay down some rules or the MH would not have looked so brand new anymore.  

The first rule was no shoes inside - leave them on the steps. 
And the next was do not touch a button unless auntie says it's OK.  
The third was no showers please since the MH leans slightly to the right here in the garden and the shower drain is on the left side.
The fourth was no jumping inside the MH.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Come on auntie, you can do better than that, you need at least 10 rules :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It sounds like you are already having exactly what everyone knew you would ----- FUN ! :lol: 

Really pleased to hear it's going well, there will be the odd thing that doesn't but hey, that's half the fun! :lol: 

Having the approving youngsters around is always a bonus - totally agree about the ground rules though!

If the van is not level enough at home, is it worth looking at putting one side up on some ramps to even up the floor - there is nothing worse than rolling across the bed at night!

Dave


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Penquin said:


> there is nothing worse than rolling across the bed at night!
> 
> Dave


Depends who's on the other end of the roll!! 8O 

But I digress, glad to hear you're enjoying your new van, & making full use of it straight away - happy camping(ish) as they say!


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like you've settled into this MHing malarky very quickly.

Wherever you travel and whoever with - have fun!

Happy MHing


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

It's amazing the response that youngsters of all ages have to motorhomes, bearing in mind they tend to be owned mainly by the rather older age group. I remember sitting having a coffee in the 'van parked a not very salubrious side street in one of our major cities once (don't ask why!) and watching a group of, shall we say, fairly streetwise looking young lads approach. They couldn't see me as I had the flyscreens down and they were giving the van a good once-over. As they passed by, the one who looked like the ringleader commented along the lines of "That's a real cool motor, innit - I's gonna get one of them when I'm bigga"!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

bigbazza said:


> Come on auntie, you can do better than that, you need at least 10 rules :lol:


One more rule today while taking the kids for a test drive; the seat have to face forward while driving. Atleast now I know all the different controls the chairs have - and they have all been tested several times.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Penquin said:


> If the van is not level enough at home, is it worth looking at putting one side up on some ramps to even up the floor - there is nothing worse than rolling across the bed at night!


Yes I will have to look into that. Finding something I can bring along on travels would be the best.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Alfa_Scud said:


> [
> Depends who's on the other end of the roll!! 8O


Last night my brother and I shared the large two-single-beds-made-into-one-laaarge in the back. And my brother rolled over to my side during the night. I'm afraid I pushed him back not to gently! 8)

I'm not sure the car nor garden was to blame though - he move a lot about when sleeping.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

rogerblack said:


> "That's a real cool motor, innit - I's gonna get one of them when I'm bigga"!


And all MH owners like to hear that! 



rogerblack said:


> It's amazing the response that youngsters of all ages have to motorhomes


A neighbour I have been nodding to but nothing more came up to me while I was locking the MH and told me she was trying to get her husband interested in getting one. The motorhome effect works on everybody.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today is the first day I did not drive my MH.  But I have been over there many times. And we had our afternoon coffee in it.

I have been reading up on the gas system. Its something called ComfortDuo. I have never used gas before and everything is new. The MH came with a half empty bottle so I want to get another one soonish. 

With the rainy weather and the MH parked in the garden I washed the floor for the first time today. Ended up on my knees with a suitable rag. Have to look into getting a mop or something for that use.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Inspired by Sallytrafic I updated my list:

* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: 3 of 4 times stuck!
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* I will need some snow chains. Long winters here up north. 
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card - need someting named cam.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket - extinguishers sold out.
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas.
* At least 10 auntie rules 
* Some ramps to even up the floor
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > If the van is not level enough at home, is it worth looking at putting one side up on some ramps to even up the floor - there is nothing worse than rolling across the bed at night!
> ...


Google for Fiamma and/or Milenco + ramps and you'll see what's available specially made for the job, as well as giving links to various discussions on here about their relative merits. Depending on the type of 'frig you have, that also may need the 'van to be (reasonably) level. 
You may also wish to invest in a small 2 way spirit level such as this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-Two-Spirit-Level-RCT1680/dp/B001AE7FXK


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I already have a 2 way spirit level - only I'm not sure where to put it.  

Todays main task is to find another gas bottle. And managing to connect it to the DuoControl. I'm not used to gas so I'm beeing extra careful.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Milenco are the most versatile ramps. 

Enjoy your MHing.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> I already have a 2 way spirit level - only I'm not sure where to put it.


If there's a flat worktop above the 'frig, that's usually level. If you're pitching without someone to give feedback on the results from there, then set the 'van up level using that and your ramps, once obtained, then see if you can find/add something within sight of the driver's seat that can be made level in both planes, then use that as a base for the spirit level. Maybe a coffee cup holder . . . ? 
As you're learning, we 'vanners like multi-purpose! :wink:

I'm not familiar with ComfortDuo but do beware of any system that uses two bottles with automatic changeover without visible indication where you can easily monitor it, as this means you can run completely out of gas without warning. Having two bottles but only one connected at a time is better - when one runs out, you swap them over manually and you then know that you need to purchase a refill bottle at the next convenient time. That way you never run out completely.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I did get a second bottle and managed to connect it. And if I understand the owners handbook properly I will get a warning light on a control panel whenever the ComfortDuo switch over.

I guess I will find out soon enough because the old bottle was much lighter.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Christine600 said:
> 
> 
> > Penquin said:
> ...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I think 1302 is having a laugh.

How can an iphone sense level unless there is a levelling device built in, in which case why an app?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't assume that your work surfaces or whatever are level however. Ours are not. Even the doors swing closed when the van feels level.

Wait until you have the van parked somewhere where you feel comfortable- ie you're not walking up or downhill to the front or back and you're not rolling out of bed or squashed up in a corner- and then find somewhere to put the spirit level.

G


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I think 1302 is having a laugh.
> 
> How can an iphone sense level unless there is a levelling device built in, in which case why an app?


No, it's genuine. I have one in my phones too. It forms part of the accelerator for movement based games / apps.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

OK Sorry. I stand corrected.

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

1302 said:


> There's an iPhone 'app' thats a spirit level - dead handy (if you have an iPhone)


My Android phone has one of those. Never though about using it. :wink:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Wait until you have the van parked somewhere where you feel comfortable- ie you're not walking up or downhill to the front or back and you're not rolling out of bed or squashed up in a corner- and then find somewhere to put the spirit level.


Smart! Thanks!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I think 1302 is having a laugh.
> 
> How can an iphone sense level unless there is a levelling device built in, in which case why an app?


That's what I thought before I got one. 

Chris


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Put some new things into the MH today; Scissors, duck tape, some anti-slide-rolls and another bottle of gas.

Had my first big spill - fortunately not water but a bowl of crisps can make quite a mess!

Finally got a power line connected to the MH. Took me a while to figure out what to change and what not to change to run on 230V. Seems the ALDE heater is happy to run of 230V and so is the fridge. So for now I have closed the gas valves.

Also my list was updated:
* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: 3 of 5 times stuck!
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* I will need some snow chains. Long winters here up north. 
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card - need someting named cam.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket - extinguishers sold out.
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas.
* At least 10 auntie rules 
* Some ramps to even up the floor
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats.
* Find out where to add window washer fluid. The Fiat and the Concorde handbooks disagree and neither match my MH. 
* Brougth my TomTom GPS over from my car. But where do I put it? I need to connect a 12V charger and the traffic antenna too.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> * The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: 3 of 5 times stuck!


Our habitation door needs to be closed very firmly, almost slammed, to make sure it engages fully, otherwise the lock jams as you describe. Also it may make a difference if you're not level due to slight distortion of the frame.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> * The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: 3 of 5 times stuck!




Could be any number of reasons but, at 3 out of 5 times stcuk then it needs to be taken back to the dealer.

The first door we had on this van was terrible; fitted where it touched and needed slamming to get it to close at all. It was replaced and all was well for a short time until a small, vital part within became displaced and we were back to the slamming.

This part gave up under the strain and broke and was replaced. For a while we had to slamm the door as the part was not quite straight. It was adjusted and now the door closes with a Rolls-Roycey click. However, given that the replacement part is cheap and nasty and made of an unsuitable alloy, we are waiting for it to break.

Take yours back to the dealer and get it sorted; you should not have to slam a door.

G


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you Roger - will keep an eye open for this the following days.

But the last 2 times it did work - perhaps the door lock just needed to be broken in. 

Today i have filled the diesel tank for the first time. Not cheap! 8O


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

And now I saw your reply, Grissly!

The door works great except for the locking push mecanism. I have already spoken to the dealer about it. I'll give it a couple more days and then I'll call the dealer if it happens again.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> I think 1302 is having a laugh.
> 
> How can an iphone sense level unless there is a levelling device built in, in which case why an app?


Straight up! I use ours to determine level front to back and side to side - its incredibly accurate...

An iPhone has a levelling device AFAIK - its how it determines which way to display the screen - I may take a picture of it for you


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

ive got an android app with compass and level, am hoping its easy to use, looks it think its called ulysee off top of my head


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine

Using the term 'broken in' with reference to the Habitation door lock may be tempting fate!

Re filling the tank, if you spend £100 on a fill you have £100 of fuel still in the tank. It is driving the thing that costs the money. Last year I was touring for 5 weeks in UK and averaged 17 miles per day (once I had reached chosen area) - there is so much to see and do.

I am sure there are some on MHF who might think that someone who buys a Concorde as a first MH does not need to worry about cost of fuel. My N+B Arto (2nd hand) was my first MH and I consider myself fortunate to have been able to start with that.

Anyway, it is interesting to follow your progress with fitting out the MH. Please keep Posting.

Regards, Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I know Geoff - the diesel still is in the tank. But I'm not used to such large fuel tanks.  

I know that starting with a Concorde (even the smallest they have) may make it look like money is no issue. But that is not the case for me. I got some insurance money after an illness that put me out of work and then loaned the rest from the bank putting up my house as security. 

Also having an illness make many ordinary task heavier and more difficult than earlier. Emptying the toilet cassette for example. So having a more expensive system with a separate septic tank is more important for me than for strong and fit people.

Todays main task is to phone around to get snow chains and a fire extinguisher - hope they are not sold out everywhere. :?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine 

Sorry to hear about your illness and the job, but at least another (Concorde) door has opened.

Fire extinguishers - surely B+Q or similar will have one.

Snow chains - isn't getting a bit late for them this year.

Somebody posted recently that they only buy something when they need it. I bought Milenco ramps and have not used them in 15 weeks of touring. 

Same does not apply to fire extinguishers, smoke alarms etc.

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Another list update:
* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: 3 of 10 times stuck! I think it might be worn in?
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* I will need some snow chains. Long winters here up north. 
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card - need someting named cam. Got the CAM but the channels still list as encrypted.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket. And the extinguisher.
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas.
* At least 10 auntie rules 
* Some ramps to even up the floor
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats. Found a nice small mop.
* Find out where to add window washer fluid. The Fiat and the Concorde handbooks disagree and neither match my MH. 
* Brougth my TomTom GPS over from my car. But where do I put it? I need to connect a 12V charger and the traffic antenna too.



nicholsong said:


> Snow chains - isn't getting a bit late for them this year.


I am possibly going skiing here in norway before the winter ends. If I can find a ski slope that is flat enough. :wink:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally persuaded my mom to come on a little trip in the MH. So here we are on a nice rest stop away from the main road. It's raining and a pretty stiff wind outside but we are warm and happy.  

A few newcomer type blunders and mishaps as expected. Haven't got a frying pan for the gas stove so used the largest pan to heat the meat. Worked just fine. Then when my mum made the table she found I've bought knives and spoons but no forks. :lol: 

Later I made some coffee and forgot to empty the coffee can so we got a mix of freshly brewed and 2 days old. 8O Made a new can immidiately and all is forgotten now.

Managed to get my laptop on the net using an app on my phone. I'm itching to use the telly but it's so windy outside I am afraid the dish might get harmed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You're doing beautifully by the sound of it Christine ! I've heard of people who forgot the bedclothes on their first trip and had to go home. 

Isn't it lovely when it's cold,wet and windy outside and you're snug and warm inside ? (Unless of course the loo needs emptying or the gas runs out....)

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine 

I am glad you are out there with Mum using the MH.

Just a late thought, if the Concorde manual advises fitting a fire extinguisher, why did they not fit one as standard?!

I suppose in Concorde's defence they could say it might be out of date by the time the MH was sold on to the customer. But on the other hand they could get their dealers to supply one at time of sale.

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Isn't it lovely when it's cold,wet and windy outside and you're snug and warm inside ? (Unless of course the loo needs emptying or the gas runs out....)


It is! And even better when its really windy and rainy outside. This morning the sun appeared briefly and we went for a little walk taking in the sights like proper tourists.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Just a late thought, if the Concorde manual advises fitting a fire extinguisher, why did they not fit one as standard?!
> 
> I suppose in Concorde's defence they could say it might be out of date by the time the MH was sold on to the customer. But on the other hand they could get their dealers to supply one at time of sale.


Good question! But I guess MH salesmen are like other car salesmen. We can get all we want if we pay for it.

It would be nice though if the manufacturers installed the fire extinguishers. They are quite heavy and cannot be installed anywhere. Or they would become really dangerous in a crash or during heavy breaking.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

This mornings list update:
* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: 3 of about 25 times stuck! All 3 in the first 4-5 times used. So I think it's OK unless happens again. And it is an easy workaround
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* I will need some snow chains. Got them.
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card - need someting named cam. Got the CAM but the channels still list as encrypted.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket. And the extinguisher.
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas. Sold out at the local shop.
* At least 10 auntie rules 
* Some ramps to even up the floor
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats. Found a nice small mop.
* Find out where to add window washer fluid. The Fiat and the Concorde handbooks disagree and neither match my MH. 
* Brougth my TomTom GPS over from my car. But where do I put it? I need to connect a 12V charger and the traffic antenna too.
* The grey water tank is full. Have to find a place to empty my tank for the first time. And read up on the procedure.
* Have to try the snow chains on before needing them a cold night stuck on a steep hill or something similar.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> * Have to try the snow chains on before needing them a cold night stuck on a steep hill or something similar.


If you are even _ contemplating_ doing this then please add at least one fluorescent jacket to your " buy now " list.

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine did you buy chains for all wheels or just the driving wheels?

If the latter, make sure you fit them on the right end! 

Sorry if this sounds insulting to your intelligence, but there have been photos posted of front-wheel drive vehicles with chains on the rear wheels only!

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> If you are even _ contemplating_ doing this then please add at least one fluorescent jacket to your " buy now " list.


I already got one, but thanks G for looking out for me.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Christine did you buy chains for all wheels or just the driving wheels?


I got for all 4 wheels - although only 3 is needed on a 4.5 tonnes van. Two on the driving wheels and one on the other axle.

Where I plan to go skiing - if I manage to get away before the snow melts - there is one long, steep and winding part of the road. And if this road isn't dry I will put the chains on before I drive up that one.

I do belive you Geoff - I know several people capable of putting the snow chains on the wrong wheels. :?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I went to the nearest MH station and emptied the tanks without problems. Only I was surprised to see how long it took before everything was out!  

After I got back home I tried to mount the snow chains. But that is not an easy task! I have by now tried twice and been at it for almost an hour. With no success so far. The salesman said I should get the ones I got since they were easy and quick compared to the real chains lorrydrivers use. I'm so glad I did not get the real ones. :wink: 

I must say I'm pleased to be home and able to go in and have my coffee break. Can't imagine how stressful this would have been out in the snow and cold! 8O


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today I have been working hard! It's not easy to fit the snow chains to the wheels. They are heavy, my arms are weak and there is very little space around the wheels. :roll: But I did manage to fit one on each front wheel and drive up the last bit of my driveway. I ended up buying a door mat so that I could kneel or sit on something dry and clean. Was a great help! And heavy workmans gloves was needed. I had to stop and remove the chains then start fresh 3-4 times before i got it right.

Later I went to the gas station to swap the gas bottle. And when I tried to fit the adapter onto the bottle I could not! I tried and tried again - checked the adapter and the bottle several times. No way I could push the adapter far enough. Finally I gave up and asked the girl if I could try another bottle. And the adapter just popped into place! 

Another list update:
* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: 3 of about 30 times stuck! All 3 in the first 4-5 times used. So I think it's OK unless happens again. And it is an easy workaround.
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* I have bought snow chains.
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card - need someting named cam. Got the CAM but the channels still list as encrypted.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket. And the extinguisher.
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas. Sold out at the local shop.
* At least 10 auntie rules 
* Some ramps to even up the floor
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats. Found a nice small mop.
* Find out where to add window washer fluid. The Fiat and the Concorde handbooks disagree and neither match my MH. 
* Brougth my TomTom GPS over from my car. But where do I put it? I need to connect a 12V charger and the traffic antenna too.
* The grey water tank is full. Have to find a place to empty my tank for the first time. And read up on the procedure.Emptied. It was easy at the local MH station.
* Have to try the snow chains on before needing them a cold night stuck on a steep hill or something similar.Done!
* How full can my freshwater tank be while driving? I remember reading in the catalog that it can only be 40% full while driving. But the manual for my new MH does not mention this. Perhaps they have updated the water tanks?
* Amost lost a gasket when swapping gas bottles today. Need a spare or two.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> How full can my freshwater tank be while driving? I remember reading in the catalog that it can only be 40% full while driving. But the manual for my new MH does not mention this. Perhaps they have updated the water tanks?
> ]


How long is a piece of string ??

We travel with a full-to-the brim water tank when we are not sure whether there will be water available when we next stop. It doesn't seem to make any difference to either fuel consumption or to the van stability. We usually travel well below our maximum weight limit however and, if we were close to it, then fresh water would be the second thing to go ( grey water first).

You though have a much bigger tank than we have I suspect and that might make a difference to your fuel consumption. I guess the van must have been designed so that it is stable with a full tank but, if you can fill up without hassle when you arrive at your destination, then you are always going to be better off with a half-ful tank.

G


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's more like I am worried that filling the tank 100% while driving will harm the MH in some way. So I have to learn more to ease my mind. It must have been some reasoning behind the 40% statement in the brochure?

I will contact the dealer over the weekend if not settled earlier.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> It's more like I am worried that filling the tank 100% while driving will harm the MH in some way. So I have to learn more to ease my mind. It must have been some reasoning behind the 40% statement in the brochure? I will contact the dealer over the weekend if not settled earlier.


We usually set off with a full fresh water tank since we use CLs etc more than main sites and trying to fill up in the corner of a wet field in the dark when you arrive is no fun. If we know we are going to arrive at a site with a MH service point or when we are on the way home, I transfer most of the remaining fresh water into the waste tank along with a good dose of disinfectant and let that slosh around to clean the tank on the way.

1 litre of water weighs 60 kg, so if you have a 60 litre tank that's 60kg load, or about the weight of a small extra passenger. I doubt that this would make much difference to fuel consumption bearing in mind your overall weight, about the same as the difference between driving with a full or empty fuel tank (diesel is slightly lighter than water).

According to their websites, most but not all motorhome hire companies ready the vehicle for collection with a full fresh water tank.

On safety grounds you could argue that the tank should be either empty or full but not half-full since then you would have 30kg or so of unstable load sloshing around within the tank when you're driving along.

It would certainly be interesting to know the reasoning behind their 40%, maybe that's what they use in calculating the payload figures?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a payload issue.
Check your sums Roger, 1litre of water weighs 60Kg


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

bigbazza said:


> It's a payload issue.
> Check your sums Roger, 1litre of water weighs 60Kg


Thanks for pointing out my typo, bigbazza, 

however my sum was correct!

I typed 
"1 litre of water weighs 60 kg, so if you have a 60 litre tank that's 60kg load"
:? 
but meant
"1 litre of water weighs 1 kg, so if you have a 60 litre tank that's 60kg load"

Same result
:roll: :wink:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks - you all make me thirsty! Time for breakfast.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Morning Christine

Do you not empty waste before you go home even on local meets I always try to empty before I leave even if its only by a hedge in the field.
anyway your gauge is probably not accurate

joe


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Busy packing my MH for my first large trip across the country for a couple of weeks. Just had to visit MHF before packing the computer. 



joedenise said:


> Do you not empty waste before you go home even on local meets I always try to empty before I leave even if its only by a hedge in the field.
> anyway your gauge is probably not accurate


I do not know - never been to one of those yet. But it sounds like sound advise emptying whenever you can. And filling up with water.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm still on tour - have been skiing and visiting friends. Staying in my MH ofcourse. And gotten a few bruises fiddling with the snow chains. What an unfriendly system! :evil:

But my MH has been fabulous! Nice and comfy inside and quite relaxing to drive now that I am getting used to the slower pace. Even had some friends staying over when skiing. They did not sleep well in the MH - but I did! 

And my list:
* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: Never happened again so I am done with this for now.
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* I have bought snow chains. And used them. Its hard to get them on and off but they do work.
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card and the cam. Working now - seems the store forgot to do their job and enable the card or cam. Got new ones from another friendly store and it just worked.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket. And the extinguisher.
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas. Sold out at the local shop.
* At least 10 auntie rules 
* Some ramps to even up the floor. Bought yesterday.
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats. Found a nice small mop.
* Find out where to add window washer fluid. The Fiat and the Concorde handbooks disagree and neither match my MH. Had another look under the bonnet and found the place.
* Brougth my TomTom GPS over from my car. But where do I put it? I need to connect a 12V charger and the traffic antenna too.  Realised it fits on the clipboard on my Fiat dash.
* The grey water tank is full. Have to find a place to empty my tank for the first time. And read up on the procedure.Emptied. It was easy at the local MH station.
* Have to try the snow chains on before needing them a cold night stuck on a steep hill or something similar. Done!
* How full can my freshwater tank be while driving? I remember reading in the catalog that it can only be 40% full while driving. But the manual for my new MH does not mention this. Perhaps they have updated the water tanks? No it says so in the manual - but the manual is from 2009 and my MH is new.
* Amost lost a gasket when swapping gas bottles today. Need a spare or two. Got a bag of spares. Which was fortunate since i isplaced one when swapping bottles.  :wink: 
* Found a small leak - a few drops of water drips from under the kitchen sink into my forks. It's not much - about a teaspoon after I do my dishes, but it must be repaired.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Very good to hear from you. Glad all is going well and you're enjoying the van and the trip.

Thanks for letting us know and enjoy the rest of the trip.

G


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad you're enjoying yourself and sleeping well in your motorhome. I nearly always sleep better in ours than I do at home, maybe because I just switch off completely and relax more.  

Catz


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a quick post using my slooow mobile phone connetion. One new item on my todo list. Which I will update properly when I have a broadband connection:

* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: Never happened again so I am done with this for now.
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* I have bought snow chains. And used them. Its hard to get them on and off but they do work.
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card and the cam. Working now - seems the store forgot to do their job and enable the card or cam. Got new ones from another friendly store and it just worked.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket. And the extinguisher.
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas. Sold out at the local shop.
* At least 10 auntie rules 
* Some ramps to even up the floor. Bought yesterday.
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats. Found a nice small mop.
* Find out where to add window washer fluid. The Fiat and the Concorde handbooks disagree and neither match my MH. Had another look under the bonnet and found the place.
* Brougth my TomTom GPS over from my car. But where do I put it? I need to connect a 12V charger and the traffic antenna too.  Realised it fits on the clipboard on my Fiat dash.
* The grey water tank is full. Have to find a place to empty my tank for the first time. And read up on the procedure.Emptied. It was easy at the local MH station.
* Have to try the snow chains on before needing them a cold night stuck on a steep hill or something similar. Done!
* How full can my freshwater tank be while driving? I remember reading in the catalog that it can only be 40% full while driving. But the manual for my new MH does not mention this. Perhaps they have updated the water tanks? No it says so in the manual - but the manual is from 2009 and my MH is new.
* Amost lost a gasket when swapping gas bottles today. Need a spare or two. Got a bag of spares. Which was fortunate since i isplaced one when swapping bottles.  :wink: 
* Found a small leak - a few drops of water drips from under the kitchen sink into my forks. It's not much - about a teaspoon after I do my dishes, but it must be repaired.

[/quote
* The SOG fan in the toilet will not stop. Ended up removing the fuse. Will have a closer look down the toilet when I'm back home in a few days.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today I finally had the time and the energy to do a bit of work on my MH.

My first task was to silence the SOG ventilator fan. When I got the MH it worked as it should - whenever the black sliding cover down in the toilet was closed the fan would stop. But after a while it never did!









(the switch is in the centre and above it is the plastic edge it got stuck on)

I read all the relevant documentation but this was not covered. I found the various installation and maintenance manuals at the Thetford website and read a lot. While it did not explain the parts I needed I still got a good understanding and took out the cassette and had another look. I found that a little arm holding a switch had gotten stuck and when I moved it the fan stopped!  Knowing I had found the problem I bent the arm carefully to give it a little more room. I put the cassette back in and since then the SOG has been working.

The other irritation I wanted to fix was the drain from the kitchen sink. A few drops of dirty water ends up among my knives and forks whenever I use it. Under the sink there is a bend and a hose is clamped on to a tap.








(the black round plastic part is under the sink and the hose is attached to it)

Since the leak is so small it is hard to see but I guess this is where the drops of water come from. I found a hose clamp in my basement and managed to tighten it around the hose close to the funny looking clamp that was there before. It was difficult work - I cramped up several times laying on the floor and twisting my back and arms. The hose clamp may have been a little too wide but it had started to tighten before the screw did not take anymore. I guess I will know in a couple of days if I have found the right spot and if the clamp is tight enough.








(my clamp is the outer one - not sure it is tight enough)

Completed Tasks:
* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: Never happened again so I am done with this for now.
* I have bought snow chains. And used them. Its hard to get them on and off but they do work.
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card and the cam. Working now - seems the store forgot to do their job and enable the card or cam. Got new ones from another friendly store and it just worked.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket. And the extinguisher.
* Some ramps to even up the floor. Bought.
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats. Found a nice small mop.
* Find out where to add window washer fluid. The Fiat and the Concorde handbooks disagree and neither match my MH. Had another look under the bonnet and found the place.
* Brought my TomTom GPS over from my car. But where do I put it? I need to connect a 12V charger and the traffic antenna too. Realised it fits on the clipboard on my Fiat dash.
* The grey water tank is full. Have to find a place to empty my tank for the first time. And read up on the procedure.Emptied. It was easy at the local MH station.
* Have to try the snow chains on before needing them a cold night stuck on a steep hill or something similar. Done!
* Amost lost a gasket (literally!) when swapping gas bottles today. Need a spare or two. Got a bag of spares. Which was fortunate since i misplaced one when swapping bottles. :wink:

Pending:
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas. Sold out at the local shop.
* At least 10 auntie rules.
* How full can my freshwater tank be while driving? I remember reading in the catalog that it can only be 40% full while driving. But the manual for my new MH does not mention this. Perhaps they have updated the water tanks? No it says so in the manual - but the manual is from 2009 and my MH is 2011.
* Found a small leak - a few drops of water drips from under the kitchen sink into my forks. It's not much - about a teaspoon after I do my dishes, but it must be repaired. Put an extra hose clamp on the hose. Might work?

New ideas:
* Did a mini trip with my mum. Parked by the sea with a view to a lighthouse. Realised I need some binoculars.
* And a couple of camping chairs is neccesary.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Christine600 said:


> I guess I will know in a couple of days if I have found the right spot and if the clamp is tight enough.


It looks promising - filled the sink twice today and the cutlery tray was dry the whole time.

Completed Tasks:
* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: Never happened again so I am done with this for now.
* I have bought snow chains. And used them. Its hard to get them on and off but they do work.
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card and the cam. Working now - seems the store forgot to do their job and enable the card or cam. Got new ones from another friendly store and it just worked.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket. And the extinguisher.
* Some ramps to even up the floor. Bought.
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats. Found a nice small mop.
* Find out where to add window washer fluid. The Fiat and the Concorde handbooks disagree and neither match my MH. Had another look under the bonnet and found the place.
* Brought my TomTom GPS over from my car. But where do I put it? I need to connect a 12V charger and the traffic antenna too. Realised it fits on the clipboard on my Fiat dash.
* The grey water tank is full. Have to find a place to empty my tank for the first time. And read up on the procedure.Emptied. It was easy at the local MH station.
* Have to try the snow chains on before needing them a cold night stuck on a steep hill or something similar. Done!
* Amost lost a gasket (literally!) when swapping gas bottles today. Need a spare or two. Got a bag of spares. Which was fortunate since i misplaced one when swapping bottles. :wink:

Beeing worked on:
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas. Sold out at the local shop. Reading docs and looking behind doors to figure out the wiring.
* How full can my freshwater tank be while driving? I remember reading in the catalog that it can only be 40% full while driving. But the manual for my new MH does not mention this. Perhaps they have updated the water tanks? No it says so in the manual - but the manual is from 2009 and my MH is 2011. Sent an email to the dealer
* Found a small leak - a few drops of water drips from under the kitchen sink into my forks. It's not much - about a teaspoon after I do my dishes, but it must be repaired. Still dry after one day with an extra hose clamp.

New ideas:
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* At least 10 auntie rules.
* Did a mini trip with my mum. Parked by the sea with a view to a lighthouse. Realised I need some binoculars.
* And a couple of camping chairs is neccesary.
* Better check the hose under the bathroom sink too.
* There is a difference in the temperatures displayed by the main control panel (PC 505SK) and the ALDE panel. Atleast 2-3 degrees. Make it a challenge to know if I'm freezing or sweating.  Must read the manuals again to check if it can be adjusted.
* Must find a place where I can mount the fire extinguisher. It is heavy so it cannot be placed anywhere.
* It is time swap the snow tyres with the summer tyres.
* Browsing the manual I read a tip about copying the serial numbers for the keys in case I need to replace them.
* Read here somewhere about disinfectant wipes beeing useful when filling freshwater from unknown sources.
* A wifi antenna. Right now my laptop cannot connect to my home wifi 25 yards away.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

A bit of action today - as a thingie fell off my toilet cassette while I was emptying the toilet. And I could not manage to put it back on. Well - I finally did - but only after asking for help in this thread.

Completed Tasks:
* The inside push lock on the habitation door got stuck the second time I locked it. Is it broken or badly designed? Update: Never happened again so I am done with this for now.
* I have bought snow chains. And used them. Its hard to get them on and off but they do work.
* I will also need a card for the TV tuner. Got the card and the cam. Working now - seems the store forgot to do their job and enable the card or cam. Got new ones from another friendly store and it just worked.
* A fire blanket was recommended in the handbook in addition to the fire extinguisher. Got the blanket. And the extinguisher.
* Some ramps to even up the floor. Bought.
* Something to wash the floor with. Not to large as it's not much space around the front seats. Found a nice small mop.
* Find out where to add window washer fluid. The Fiat and the Concorde handbooks disagree and neither match my MH. Had another look under the bonnet and found the place.
* Brought my TomTom GPS over from my car. But where do I put it? I need to connect a 12V charger and the traffic antenna too. Realised it fits on the clipboard on my Fiat dash.
* The grey water tank is full. Have to find a place to empty my tank for the first time. And read up on the procedure.Emptied. It was easy at the local MH station.
* Have to try the snow chains on before needing them a cold night stuck on a steep hill or something similar. Done!
* Amost lost a gasket (literally!) when swapping gas bottles today. Need a spare or two. Got a bag of spares. Which was fortunate since i misplaced one when swapping bottles. :wink: 
* How full can my freshwater tank be while driving? I remember reading in the catalog that it can only be 40% full while driving. But the manual for my new MH does not mention this. Perhaps they have updated the water tanks? No it says so in the manual - but the manual is from 2009 and my MH is 2011. Sent an email to the dealer. Answer: The 40% is to avoid the MH getting overweight.
* Found a small leak - a few drops of water drips from under the kitchen sink into my forks. It's not much - about a teaspoon after I do my dishes, but it must be repaired. Still dry after several days and a 3-day trip.
* Browsing the manual I read a tip about copying the serial numbers for the keys in case I need to replace them. Both in my safe and on my mobile phone.
* Better check the hose under the bathroom sink too. No wet spots after use so it's OK.
* Did a mini trip with my mum. Parked by the sea with a view to a lighthouse. Realised I need some binoculars. Got some cheap ones. They are full size and feels solid enough.
* A thingie fell off my Thetford toilet cassette. And I had some trouble putting it back on.  Some pics in this thread. 

Beeing worked on:
* Alarm for carbon monoxide and propane gas. Sold out at the local shop. Reading docs and looking behind doors to figure out the wiring.
* There is a difference in the temperatures displayed by the main control panel (PC 505SK) and the ALDE panel. Atleast 2-3 degrees. Make it a challenge to know if I'm freezing or sweating.  Must read the manuals again to check if it can be adjusted.Yes the ALDE display can be adjusted from the menu. Changed the temperature offset from 0 to -2.

New ideas:
* No cup holders. I need a place for my coffee. 
* At least 10 auntie rules.
* And a couple of camping chairs.
* Must find a place where I can mount the fire extinguisher. It is heavy so it cannot be placed anywhere.
* It is time swap the snow tyres with the summer tyres.
* Read here somewhere about disinfectant wipes beeing useful when filling freshwater from unknown sources.
* A wifi antenna. Right now my laptop cannot connect to my home wifi 25 yards away.


----------

